# Fist of Demetrius - thoughts



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Just finished it. It was a quite breathtaking read in the same heartpounding pace as the first book Angel of Fire. 

I will be definitely be looking forward to the third and final one in the series, given all the interesting character plots that is soon set to come to a head.


A suprise highlight is the leadership of the company of space wolves later acompagnying Macharius, they are led by a young Logan Grimnar, and I strongly suspect that Macharius was a strong influence on his character in the future.


Light spoiler



The plot opens as the crusade fleet arrives at the world of Demetrius where an ancient relic is being kept, appearently a weapon of a primarch. Conquering the world and taking the relic, the departing fleet is caught by a warpstorm, Macharius' command vessel landing alone at an unkown planet. That is currently being ravaged by dark eldar reavers, whom soon turns their attentions on the imperials. Launching an attack on their damaged capital ship.

Outfoxing the boarders, the dark eldar nonetheless abscond with the relic after sensing its value and Macharius is forced to retreat. Thusly the scene is set for the building of a large army as Macharius plans to return to the lost world and unravel the secrets it holds, and why the Dark Eldar is there. The stakes is only upped when the Space Wolves assert that the stolen relic might be the lost Fist of Russ, a massive gauntlet belonging to the primarch.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Cant wait for this, im holding off buying it since money is tight at the moment, but I cant wait


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

William King.

His Angel of Fire consisted of the word 'angel' 'fire' far too many times for my liking.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Young Logan Grimnar? Sounds intriguing. I'm not even a Space Wolves fan but I love it when authours delve into the pasts of prominent figures


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Lucky fucker. Waiting for the hardback.

I make it no secret that I rate Bill King as BL's best author. Coupled with the fact he is writing about my favourite 40K character of all time I eagerly wait for the series to conclude.


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I just got this, can't wait to start it tonight when i finish work, I loved Angel of Fire so if it's more of the same I will be one happy camper.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

I recently finished it and thought it was excellent, better than Angel of Fire.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

I was pleasantly surprised with Angel of Fire, given it was essentially a Guard book. I didn't know it was going to be a two or more part series however, so I was kind of wondering about all those interjections about how testimony is evidence of possible duplicitous behavior on the part of that Inquisitor. 

I kind of liked the bit where the main characters' Baneblade is about to be overrun with cultists and then some Space Marines come in and just stomp them. Mostly I liked the way it gave sort of a human perspective on what an Astartes is capable of. In books centered around Space Marines, their actions are generally par for the course, but here you have a case where they come in seemingly from nowhere, stomp a couple dozen cultists, and are already moving on to another target before the main characters even really have a chance to process what is happening. It was an interesting break from the norm IMO anyway.

So does anyone know if this is a two part series, a trilogy, an ongoing series like Gaunt's Ghosts or Cain...? I will probably pick up Fist of Demetrius after I've finished the Ravenor Omnibus.

Also, on a side note, anyone know why King abandoned his Space Wolf series? Even after the two books written by different authors, it feels like there's at least one or two more books left to tell in Ragnar's story. Clearly King is still writing for BL, so just wondering why he dropped his Space Wolf effort more or less right around the mid-point.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Paceyjg - we all have our opinion. I, personally thinks that its far worse then Angel of Fire. Plot, action, story, logic behind actions - all are bad. 
If you liked it - good for you, iam definitely do not recommend this novel.
To aerogems - this is a trilogy.


----------



## Paceyjg (May 12, 2011)

Anakwanar said:


> Paceyjg - we all have our opinion. I, personally thinks that its far worse then Angel of Fire. Plot, action, story, logic behind actions - all are bad.
> If you liked it - good for you, iam definitely do not recommend this novel.
> To aerogems - this is a trilogy.


Well please feel free to post any future books you would not recommend so I can pick them up :wink:


----------

